

Facebook stock down -4.75% at 27$ - leoplct
http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/fb

======
r00fus
It's the market - the potential demise of the Euro (or at least the almost
inevitable departure of Greece from the currency) is really roiling the
markets.

Take a look at t-bill rates [1] - which has in inverse relationship with the
market as well as interest rates.

[1] <http://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXNYSEGIS:AXTHR>

------
cantankerous
I'm can't help but wonder if this a continuing corrective downtrend or some
kind of 'death by a thousand cuts' scenario. I guess that's always the
question to ponder when you're looking to get in, right?

~~~
bunderbunder
A traditional "price rocketing up" IPO looks impressive, but it also means
that the company left money on the table. If the company itself didn't really
need the money anyway, its owners might not mind this since they can just wait
until after the price pop to start selling their shares.

On the other hand, the price slowly sliding down like it has for the Facebook
IPO suggests that the company managed to earn a bunch of free cash by selling
its shares at more than they were worth.

So this price slide could actually be very good news, from Facebook's
perspective. As long as the purpose of the IPO was to boost the company's
balance sheet. If it was a pure ego-boosting exercise and the money didn't
really matter, though, then yeah this is bad.

------
j_col
The time to buy for many people may arrive soon.

